# Dikhololo 2018 weeks.



## dghardy (Mar 14, 2017)

Has anybody received their 2018 weeks?  Send CC information first week of March no word as of today.

Doyle


----------



## custcarcen (Mar 15, 2017)

dghardy said:


> Has anybody received their 2018 weeks?  Send CC information first week of March no word as of today.
> 
> Doyle



I received an acknowledgement of the receipt of the funds but the week has not yet been deposited to RCI as I requested. But that is not unusual. It usually takes a couple of weeks.


----------



## SciTchr (Mar 19, 2017)

Magrite at DIK assured me that my week had been banked with RCI on March 9th. It is still not showing in RCI 10 days later. When I call RCI, they have no record of it, although the RCI guy said it could be pending and will come through soon. DIK has been super responsive to my inquiries.


----------



## SciTchr (Mar 23, 2017)

My DIK week showed up in my RCI account today. Dikhololo space banked it with RCI on March 9th. So, it took two weeks for it to make it though the RCI system, as noted above by custcarcen.


----------



## dghardy (Mar 26, 2017)

SciTchr said:


> Magrite at DIK assured me that my week had been banked with RCI on March 9th. It is still not showing in RCI 10 days later. When I call RCI, they have no record of it, although the RCI guy said it could be pending and will come through soon. DIK has been super responsive to my inquiries.




Can you give an email address for Margrite? I have sent two messages so far and have not received a reply.

Thanks 
Doyle


----------



## custcarcen (Mar 26, 2017)

SciTchr said:


> My DIK week showed up in my RCI account today. Dikhololo space banked it with RCI on March 9th. So, it took two weeks for it to make it though the RCI system, as noted above by custcarcen.


Mine hit Thursday also.


----------



## dghardy (Mar 26, 2017)

custcarcen said:


> Mine hit Thursday also.


My CC  has not been charged. Information was sent early March.


Doyle


----------



## custcarcen (Mar 26, 2017)

dghardy said:


> My CC  has not been charged. Information was sent early March.
> 
> 
> Doyle


I suggest you send them an email with SECOND REQUEST


dghardy said:


> My CC  has not been charged. Information was sent early March.
> 
> 
> Doyle


I suggest you resubmit with SECOND REQUEST in caps in the subject line.


----------



## dghardy (Apr 6, 2017)

I sent *Third *request and weeks showed up this morning. Most points I have received since having Dikhololo.


----------



## Nicky (Apr 6, 2017)

dghardy said:


> Has anybody received their 2018 weeks?  Send CC information first week of March no word as of today.
> 
> Doyle


Dikhololo is in the process of changing managing agents to Vacation Management Services (VMS), so they  will probably bill 2018 levies once their systems are in place.


----------



## philemer (May 9, 2017)

I deposit my 2BR Dik flexi week with TPI because they will allow you to trade for ANY week they have. This gets me to HI or MX every year. RCI doesn't give enough TPU to entice me. JMHO.


----------

